# Fridge with right-handed door handle?



## nekiuk (Aug 4, 2011)

Dear all, 

I just joined, because I ran into the following problem. Someone is trying to buy a fridge for me in Chetumal, but says he can only find models with the door handles on the left, which is impractical for my kitchen lay-out; and he says they are not reversible. Does anyone know where I can find a fridge with right-handed or reversible door handles? 

Muchas, muchas gracias! 

Carla


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I had the same problem and had to do quite a bit of looking. Reversible doors aren't common (or at least weren't in Baja California Sur in 2007), but they do exist. I ended up with a Bosch KSU44, but I don't know if that model is still sold. As I recall, Mabe also offered a reversible model, but it was too wide for my space. The Bosch was pricey, but I was lucky to find a floor display unit on sale.

Since friends are doing the looking for you, I'd suggest that they ask to see the manufacturer's catalogs at the appliance stores, and if possible speak with the owner/manager to see if a reversible door model can be ordered. Sometimes the sales staff are only familiar with what is on the floor and don't really know what all the manufacturers have to offer.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I had the same problem but also with width/depth/height issues. Went to appliance store in Queretaro and found Whirlpool that fit and was reversible. Interesting that only reversible when installed by Whirlpool service person so they had to drive an hour but no problem.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

look close at the door.... i was under the impression that the other corner would have a rubber cap to allow you to make it right hand or left hand....


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

nekiuk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I just joined, because I ran into the following problem. Someone is trying to buy a fridge for me in Chetumal, but says he can only find models with the door handles on the left, which is impractical for my kitchen lay-out; and he says they are not reversible. Does anyone know where I can find a fridge with right-handed or reversible door handles?
> 
> ...


A few months ago we bought a GE Profile (bottom freezer) that had reversible handles. Paid an extra 800 pesos for the conversion kit and service (GE rep came to house and did the change a few days after it was delivered).


----------



## nekiuk (Aug 4, 2011)

Ajijic Lady said:


> A few months ago we bought a GE Profile (bottom freezer) that had reversible handles. Paid an extra 800 pesos for the conversion kit and service (GE rep came to house and did the change a few days after it was delivered).


Good news. Which store/chain was that? Was it on display or special order?


----------

